# quick question



## nikkipooh187 (Apr 18, 2011)

what do i do if i have been giving my boyfriend everything he wanted and he says he's happy but he still continues to have an emotional affair with a woman he met online?


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Leave.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Craggy456 said:


> Leave.


:iagree:


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

troll?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

You end it. 

When you have asked someone to stop a behavior that is detrimental to your relationship and they continue to do it, it's up to you to remove yourself from that situation. Or you could just stay with him and tolerate it.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

First you torch all his stuff on the lawn and sell his car. Then let the home wrecking skank know he's a dog and she should get checked for a whole bunch of unpronounceable diseases. Then leave.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

oh my bad, I read what craggy said, and I took it as leave the site LOL, I apologize.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ LOL. I was wondering why you automatically assumed it was a troll!


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I know, I just reread it and figured I'd better apologize to Nikki hehe.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

paramore said:


> oh my bad, I read what craggy said, and I took it as leave the site LOL, I apologize.


My mistake, I shouldn't have been so blunt


----------



## nikkipooh187 (Apr 18, 2011)

thanx everybody 4 ur responses...i'm making the move now to b single again but its alot 2 leave behind. we have 2 kids 2gether n i love him more than anything in this world n its killing me because i have never left this way b4 n i have never fought so hard 4 something b4 in my life...so i know its gonna b a long time b4 i'm fully healed


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

good for you, and I apologize for thinking you were a troll.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ LOL Para. You sound so ladylike when you post it.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I try to be lol


----------



## nikkipooh187 (Apr 18, 2011)

paramore said:


> good for you, and I apologize for thinking you were a troll.


thats cool lol


----------



## Franklin Tank (Oct 18, 2010)

Leave.


----------

